# Is the 722K reliable? Safe to trust Dish contract?



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I've been thinking about finally buying an HD TV. If I do, then I'll be looking for HD programing via sattellite. 

When I started with Dish, using a 510, I had constant problems with the unit. A stream of replacement units never solved the problem. Calling tech support was futile, a complete waste of my time. Much of what the techs told me was just strange; it ranged from hiring an electrician to find what was wrong with my house wiring that only caused problems with their 510 to my fimgers are too fat to hit only one button on the remote controll.

Eventually I concluded that 510s were over sold, they could not reliably do what Dish claimed.

When Dish suggested I replace my 510 with one of their dual tuners via a 2 year contract, I balked at going through what I had with the 510. As a result, I bought a new dual tuner DVR figuring that if it was as bad as my 510, or worse, I'd just sell it.

Fortunately, it has functioned extremely well. Plus software updates have never crashed my unit!!

So. Is it safe to rely upon any of Dish's HD DVRs? IS it safe to sign a 2 year contract with them?

What I ran into with the 510 contract was I was stuck with the Dish contract even though the units they provided constantly crashed—no recourse, unless I paid Dish to get out relying upon their defective units.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It is hard to answer a loaded question like that.

As an example...

My father had DirecTV twice... On both times he had receiver failures that DirecTV replaced the first time then refused to replace the 2nd time (demanding he pay full price to replace again)... so on both times he canceled. The 2nd time he meant to sign with Dish but wasn't paying attention to what he was doing, and inadvertently gave DirecTV a 2nd shot.

So... my father would say about DirecTV what you just echoed about Dish.

Now... this forum is filled with happy DirecTV customers who haven't had such bad experiences... so I'm inclined to believe his poor experience with the hardware was a fluke, but it did expose poor customer service.

As a happy Dish customer myself, I have to say I haven't had problems with hardware like you describe... and the couple of times I had receiver failures, I got quick replacements with no issues... but I know too that when faced with some problems, Dish doesn't always handle all of their customers well either.

Bottom line... I believe Dish and DirecTV aren't all that different. If you get good hardware and a good installation, you will be relatively problem free and happy for a long time. If, however, you get a bad receiver or worse a bad installation that causes receiver problems... you might be in for a ride with either provider.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I have had the 722K for over a year, 722 before that, and they are stable machines in my opinion, since the last software update my K has been rock solid!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

> Calling tech support was futile, a complete waste of my time. Much of what the techs told me was just strange; it ranged from hiring an electrician to find what was wrong with my house wiring that only caused problems with their 510


Several electricians on this forum have offered that very same advice here.
Just because the answer given isnt what you expected or points out a flaw other then the Dish system does not mean its wrong.

I bet if you did hire an electrician you wouldnt have gone through so many 510's


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

My question does not have anything to do with my old 510.

Hearing from someone who has had a 722 and has a 722K provides usefull information.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

I had 2 722's and a 722k over a 5 year period. I only had to have one replaced in that time.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

robert koerner said:


> My question does not have anything to do with my old 510.
> 
> Hearing from someone who has had a 722 and has a 722K provides usefull information.


Dont wanna hear about? Dont bring it up


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

I have two 722k's for about a year. Never had a problem. Go for the 722K. Just so you know there is a 722. The difference is that the 722K has an OTA module. This gives you the option to record two OTA channels at one time.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Many thanks to everyone who took time to post their experience.

I've seen mention of DIRT on this forum. That has to be a vast improvement in Dish HELP!

Best from Tucson
Bob


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Just to be clear, I love my 722K. I started out 8 years ago with the 322 and never had a problem with that unit the entire time I had it. I then upgraded to HD in 09 and went with a 722 and for my bedroom, a 211 and neither of those units had a problem, but both had their modems fried by a nearby lighting strike. 

The 722 was replaced and instead of another 211 I went with the then new 612. The 612 was nothing but problems and after 3 months, I got rid of it for a second 722. Those two 722 worked flawlessly until I wanted to downsize to save some cash. So the older 722 went back and I continued with the newer 722K and a 211K without incident. 

Once the digital transitions happen and I found several sub-channels made their presence known, I found that the K model with a dual OTA module to be very appealing, so I swapped for one. That has been a year and a half ago and never had any problems until L7.50 software reared its ugly head. However, since L7.52, my K has been rock solid and I cannot get it to freeze even when I try to see if I can, before all you had to do was look at it wrong!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had no big problems with my 722k or my 211. After almost 4-years, my first 622 gave me a wierd error message, and Dish Tech Support said they would replace it, which they did.

If there is a problem, my guess is that it's most likely a firmware issue. IMHO, the VIP line (inspite of all the bad posts) is a very good family of hardware. Unfortunately, only the sqeaky wheels report on DBSTalk. 

Very few people report that their equipment is working fine. If they did, people would have a different opinion about these machines.

But to answer your question... IMHO, yes, the 722k is a safe machine... but like any computer, it's only as reliable as the quality of the last firmware download.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

robert koerner said:


> My question does not have anything to do with my old 510.
> 
> Hearing from someone who has had a 722 and has a 722K provides usefull information.





robert koerner said:


> I've been thinking about finally buying an HD TV. If I do, then I'll be looking for HD programing via sattellite.
> 
> *When I started with Dish, using a 510, I had constant problems with the unit. A stream of replacement units never solved the problem. Calling tech support was futile, a complete waste of my time. Much of what the techs told me was just strange; it ranged from hiring an electrician to find what was wrong with my house wiring that only caused problems with their 510 to my fimgers are too fat to hit only one button on the remote controll.
> 
> ...


Almost your whole quote is about the 510....... I can see why people responded about it.

The 722 imho is very good but maybe not if you use the added OTA module. Something changed with the most recent software updates and there are many reports of freezing when using it. Other than that, good unit as is the VIP612 with no problems with the built in OTA module it has.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a 722K with an OTA module and a Sling adapter. As long as I keep it well ventilated, everything works fine.

The problem with any DVR is that they have hard drives in them that will fail. The same few companies make hard drives for DVRs (and computers) and they are all about the same in reliability.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cpdretired said:


> The difference is that the 722K has an OTA module.


This is a misleading statement. The ViP722K does not include the OTA module. It is an extra cost option.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Many thanks to all who took time to post.

It is encouraging to hear that the 722/722K might work as well as my 522--never had a single problem with it.

I was also looking at the 612 but see they have a software problem with them. 

Best from Tucson
Bob


----------

